# Dodo juice hard candy vs rainforrest rub



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello to all,I am interested in what you think about this two waxes,your experience,durability,what is the best to buy?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I have both and basically, if you "work" the hard candy it turns the consistency of the "softer" rainforest. Also whilst an excellent finish can be attained with good prep, I have found that the "bling" effect doesn't last that long although having said that I do like the stuff............

Both are nice to use and it's personal preference however I would vote for the rainforest and if you want a "cheap" supplier on recommendation, just let me know via PM.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

For your motor (if it's one that is your avatar) I would recommend banana armour. I've done a number of yellow cars with great results, really wet, really bright


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes I know,but I want to do this yellow and others car with others colour.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

tonyy said:


> Yes I know,but I want to do this yellow and others car with others colour.


This "colour charging" thing is rubbish and will make no discernable difference whatsoever as any wax on any coloured car is fine.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> This "colour charging" thing is rubbish and will make no discernable difference whatsoever as, any wax on any coloured car is fine.


Agreed.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

I use hard candy and its ace, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

All the dodo range can be used on all colour cars but I disagree personally that they don't colour charge to a certain extent with layering, especially in good sunlight (There is a good colour charging demonstration on the dodos forum. (juicy jabber section at the top) I have a number of the waxes, and as you would think, SN gives a nice wet neutral look, BA makes reds/ orange pop and PH Pro gives a darker look. All on a sub micron level but its there. Certain colours won't show this as much like, say BA on black etc...And again, hard candy isn't going to send a white car pink


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RuFfBoY said:


> All the dodo range can be used on all colour cars but I disagree personally that they don't colour charge to a certain extent with layering, especially in good sunlight (There is a good colour charging demonstration on the dodos forum. (juicy jabber section at the top) I have a number of the waxes, and as you would think, SN gives a nice wet neutral look, BA makes reds/ orange pop and PH Pro gives a darker look. All on a sub micron level but its there. Certain colours won't show this as much like, say BA on black etc...And again, hard candy isn't going to send a white car pink


Orange Crush for red/orange! :thumb:

Not that it makes any difference.....to the over all finish.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

All of dodo's waxes are good. 

Out of hard candy and rainforest it depends if you prefer hard wax or soft


----------



## robinson86 (Nov 29, 2010)

As I have only recently used BA for the first time I cannot compare to the other Dodo waxes, but it was a great wax and gave a better finish than the 476 I had used before.

It is also holding up very well and helping to keep dirt off the car in conditions where I would rather not be outside using water!

PS I know 476 will probably last longer but it was new and I wanted to try it!


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> This "colour charging" thing is rubbish and will make no discernable difference whatsoever as any wax on any coloured car is fine.


now go onto the dodo website and see the test of all the waxes i know its subtle but not rubbish purple haze and orange crush especially but yes you can use any wax on any car but dodo allow you to get that extra pop if you use the right wax on the right colour car


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Rainforest rub for me out of the two


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Imo if the op is unsure buy both in panel pots, will keep him going for a while as well while he decides


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Agreed, you should buy a few panel pots and see what YOU like to use best. Some prefer hard waxes, some soft.

I have a few Dodo's and i now much prefer the hard waxes, of which Blue Velvet is my fave. However, to allot of people find the soft waxes are easier to use. Rainforrest Rub is an excellent wax. But i prefer the ease of getting thin coats with harder ones. Just my personal prefernce.

Also, i find that when i use Blue Velvet it tends to last a little longer than the soft ones. But this is not noticable to many. Give them a try


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

derbigofast said:


> now go onto the dodo website and see the test of all the waxes i know its subtle but not rubbish purple haze and orange crush especially but yes you can use any wax on any car but dodo allow you to get that extra pop if you use the right wax on the right colour car


^^This thread's 2 years old and the guy is banned.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

haha ahh well, it's early on a Sunday, dates are the last thing i even looked at


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rtjc said:


> haha ahh well, it's early on a Sunday, dates are the last thing i even looked at


Lol,i wonder what he chose in the end..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Well,since then I've bought all of the Dodo range


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Well,since then I've bought all of the Dodo range


:lol:
So what's your favourite then?
Gonz.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Rainforest rub,but all of them are pretty much the same..


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

rtjc said:


> haha ahh well, it's early on a Sunday, dates are the last thing i even looked at


yeah me too


----------

